# Hiding



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone elses cockapoo have this weird habit?????

In my flat Betty can hide behind/under the sofa as it is angled away from the wall and has a gap under it. Well she's always loved going under it but recently she is under there all the time and getting her out from there is difficult, even coaxing her out with food is hard. At my parents house she does have her hiding places (between the side of the sofa and the wall lr under the dining table) but isn't as bad as she is at mine. Even when i get her ball out she runs out to get it and then takes it back under the sofa. I am sure it's just a phase, but it really is weird!!! Anyone got any thoughts??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They do have a tendency to make dens. When we took Dylan to the craft fair last weekend he spent a lot of his time hidden under the table and cloths. Sometimes it may be to keep cool and dark in hot weather. They do develop strange habits!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Honestly she bemuses me as she would be there all day!!! If i reach under to stroke her she is wagging her tail so nothing wrong with her!! Sometime i forget i have a dog as i hardly see her!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey likes to snuggle up in a tight corner next to the sofa.. I thought she may like it there because it is snug and secure for her, plus away from oakley and eevee .. she gets peace in her corner or in her crate, although eevee likes to pop in her crate for a visit, so the corner next to the sofa is her best bet for peace


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter hides under my dining table - especially when hes got something he shouldn't have or for a sly wee,wee


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bella hides under our sofas ALL the time! I know they say that dogs are den animals, but I've had a lot of dogs growing up and they are no where near as 'denish' as Bella is! She likes to be under ANYTHING and everything that she can....sofa, blankets on the sofa, hanging off the sofa, on the floor. She even take the pillows that we have on the sofa and burries her head under them!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta likes to hide things, she has chew behind the tv, however only she can get them if i got try and find them they are never there but she will come out 2 seconds later with one in her mouth. she is an odd dog.


----------

